# gold frontosa mutation!



## wolvo23 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi just want some info on frontosa mutations, *** got around 20 fry from my burundi fronts about an inch long and one of them is a diferent colour it seems to be a golden colour. Has anyone seen this before? Im in australia and have never heard of this here. Thanks.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

What you have there boy is one of them throw backs....yep...I suspect your Fronts Great Great Grand pappy was a Goldfish :lol:

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't had any gold ones. Be intersting to see what it looks like as it matures. I'd be very tempted to grow it out (being careful not to let it breed of course).

Some would suggest to cull it.

Got any pictures?

Russ


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

is it realy golden or just lacs the black and blues?
Could be a albino...


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

a picture will help here.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Could be albino.


----------



## zamarky1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi,

This is interesting. DONT CULL THAT FISH !!!

In the lake we have nile perch. This is a big sport fishing fish and we get lots of anglers come out to the lake to fish for nile perch. The one they all want the most is the golden perch. They are very very rare but they do catch one every few years. theres been about 3 caught in the last 10 years. So it does happen that we get "golden" strains of fish - once every blue moon.

This sounds like you may have a golden Frontosa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If so you would have one of the rarest fish in Lake Tanganyika !!!!!!

We do see several fish that have this golden mutation, but i've never heard of it in frontosa...ever ! So this is the first sighting of such a frontosa.

Hang onto that fish - its exceedingly rare if it is indeed a "golden frontosa".

regards

ZM1


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like you got one of the golden tickets from a Wonka bar!!!

You now have a chance to win the chocolate factory.

Good luck...get me one of those Umpa Lumpa's, I could use one to clean my tanks :thumb:


----------



## wolvo23 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your genuine responses i took the fish to a local aquarium shop that specialises in cichlids and they think its it is a copperband fronty it just seems to have a very strong tinge of golden/yellow more than normal, i dont know if i will keep it or cull it. thanks.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Wolvo, Zamarky knows what he is talking about, if he recommends hanging onto it I would take it very seriously! !


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

Common don't tease us! Put up the pix!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Post some pics.... please :wink:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

just curious what color are they eyes of this fish ? Are they red or black ? I agree a pic would be fantastic. I would like to see it if possiable. Thanks.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Show us the pics....show us the pics....show us the pics..... :drooling: 
I would definitely take Zamarky1's advice, he knows what he's talking about. 
He's the grandmaster.....


----------



## wolvo23 (Aug 21, 2008)

it wont let me send pics, i will keep trying, bare with me. Any tips???


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got a free photobucket account, then i take the pics with the camera upload them to the computer (windows photo gallery) then i go to photobucket and click on upload from computer . When it uploads then i click on "direct link" (so it says copied) and come back here and click on the img box above then right click to paste then click img a second time. You wont see the pic until you hit preview or submit. If the pic does not show up in preview then get back with us and we can try to see what is wrong... This method works well for all my websites not just this one...


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

:drooling:


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

we need pics!!! really wanna see this gold frontosa...  :drooling: :thumb:


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alexrex20, 
that pic doesn't look like a frontosa to me. It looks more like the Neolamprologus Tretocephalus. I could be wrong though. Either way, I wanna see a pic of Wolvo23's golden frontosa.....show us some pics.......... :dancing:


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

ya i was just kidding. but it's not a tret, it's a sexfasciatus.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was gonna say ... :lol:


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would definitely buy a colony of fronts if they had that coloring. Yellow fronts would be SWEET... :thumb:


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

btw, we're still waiting for the actual photo......... :fish:


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I bet it's a goldfish.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

if i had a gold frontosa i would post a pic b/c i would want everyone to see it...kinda makes me wonder why there hasnt been any pics yet. unless there really isnt a gold frontosa. but if there is i would want to put up pics to make everyone envious....  :wink:


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Brown frontosa? :-?


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

just like breeds of dogs. they call them 'red' but they're really just brown.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Chances of seeing a photo will probally be slim. I got a feeling that this thread is just like the "Albino" Front thread. I think some people start threads just to see what kind of reaction they will get out of the forum community. I remember a few months ago there was a member who claimed that he had a 3" female front that was holding. To date, we still have not seen any pictures. I did find one thing that seems to always be consistant with members that have odd, unusual, or rare Fronts,.......... *they all claim that they do not know how to post photos.*


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I remember those posts... And I do agree that we most likely won't see a picture...


----------



## schrader (Nov 6, 2007)

well seeing that we havent got a pic yet maybe we can check out these golden fonts lol


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

...wow


----------



## al03_b0ii (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like tannins in the water?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

yep, brown water....


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG!

My fronts just spat and I got a pink, purple, and a completely black one~!

I have no pictures though, so your gonna need to take my word for it!


----------



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

WOW  I CANT BELIEVE THAT PREVIOUS POST

MY 2.5" MALES JUST SPAT OUT FRY THAT ARE COMPLETELY CHROME N ARE HOLDING AS WELL. 
 OH WAIT MY COMPUTER ISNT WORKING SO I CANT UPLOAD ALL THE Photos and video i took because my computer (thats right the one iam using now *wink wink*) isnt Working i guess you'll have to take my word for it..... Hey my friend matt is here n he says my males new chrome holding fry look awesome but his camera doesnt work either. 

If only my computer worked so i could upload these truly rare n amazing photos..... oh hang on its working now and so is my camera woo woo now you'll all get to see 2 x 2.5" MALE fronts with their fry which are all Chrome in colour n holding fry of their own. hooray..............

............ But i dont know how to upload photos........ can anyone help me my friend matt doesnt know either..... we are really stumped :-? on how to upload some pics. we have tried everything :-? :-? .........................

................. NNNNNNNNNOooooooooo my camera just blew up when i pluged it into the computer oh know now my computer has caught on fire.......... now matt has caught on fire........ now no one will ever get to see my amazing rare fronts...........oh no my fish tank just caught on fire n all the fish are dead n melting.....
NOw my fish tank is burn to the ground along with matt n my camera n my computer i guess you'll never hear from me ever again on these forums  

LOL
Just to make sure that no one is taking me seriously
I hate people who start threads with stuff that is so made up n can not back up their stories of lies n imagination .

Merry Christmas n Happy new year every one

Cheers Dno :thumb:


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

ok... I think this thread has served its purpose...


----------

